# Tele and Strat project Begins.....LONG TERM..



## al3d

OK..well, wood is finaly here. i'm officially broke..LOL. 

now the hard task of wood filling, sealer etc etc..LOTS of sanding ahead. i got some incredible peices of wood to be honnest. the body for the 50's tele is just drop dead georgous. I chose Ash even for the Strat..why you may ask!..i did some reading and yes, fender used a LOT of ash in the 60's. and not only for their sunburst stuff, they basicaly used what they had in hand. And when you have reliced areas..i just looks better

i'll be updating the thread has work progress..

Nitro comming in, in about 3 weeks..damn US

See for yourself.


----------



## lbrown1

I find it amazing that you guitar builders on this forum create such fantastic stuff.......If I could afford to buy one of your custom builds - I'd do it in a sec - the quality of build seems so much better than a factory Fender or Gibson or whatever.....

hats off to you and all the other builders here

I saw one guitar in particular from ajcoholic's collection of builds that has cause some serious GAS pains - just love those semi hollowbody guitars


----------



## Budda

the grain on the far right strat body is phenomenal!

is that maple neck staying on that far left tele?


----------



## al3d

Budda said:


> the grain on the far right strat body is phenomenal!
> 
> is that maple neck staying on that far left tele?


yes..the Strat is a Northern Ash Straight Grain..and the neck...that's not yours..LOL..


----------



## Budda

making sure


----------



## puckhead

love that tele on the left.
cant wait to see these progress!


----------



## ajcoholic

When I buy my wood, it generally comes looking a lot rougher, and less like a neck and body than your wood supplier.. 

I take it you ordered the necks and bodies as shown? Where from?

Should make some great guitars by the looks of them. 

AJC


----------



## Guest

Ash Strats sound glorious -- the right mix of sparkle and sustain. Those'll rock.

Can't wait to try that '52 Tele.


----------



## shoretyus

ajcoholic said:


> When I buy my wood, it generally comes looking a lot rougher, and less like a neck and body than your wood supplier..
> 
> 
> AJC


Funny... mine always look like scrap wood a the start too 9kkhhd


----------



## al3d

All my wood comes from Musikraft right now. if i can get a place eventually, i'll make my own bodies and necks...but for now no room for it. And for now, making the bodies and neck is a nit over rated..look at NASH guitars..Allparts and Warmoth parts..and they sell for 2200$ on average. 

My goal is to make some of the best relic i can make. not to get rich or start a large buisness. Right now it's more of an art thing realy


----------



## db62

Looking forward to your usual good pics as these projects progress. I agree with the thoughts expressed so far...hats off to the builders!


----------



## ajcoholic

al3d said:


> All my wood comes from Musikraft right now. if i can get a place eventually, i'll make my own bodies and necks...but for now no room for it. And for now, making the bodies and neck is a nit over rated..look at NASH guitars..Allparts and Warmoth parts..and they sell for 2200$ on average.
> 
> My goal is to make some of the best relic i can make. not to get rich or start a large buisness. Right now it's more of an art thing realy


I was just trying to be funny - nothing wrong with starting completely from scratch, building from premade parts or anywhere in between.

I sometimes think of buying the odd neck, but when I price out what I want from a place like Warmoth - I think for a $20 truss rod, a $20 preslotted fretboard and a $5 piece of maple or mahogany and a few hours work I can make my own in an evening or two.

I want to make a new neck for my 52' reissue Fender Tele... and priced out what I wanted from Warmoth the other night... almost $600! I'll make my own :smile:

Your relic work is amazing... cant wait to see these guys all done up.:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## greco

As always, I'll be looking forward to pics of the progress.

Maybe someday I'll be on the list to own one of your fine creations al3d.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d

Thanks Guys. i'm at the stage i hate the most..waiting for stuff to arrive..LOL.. waiting for the grain filler, should be here early this week. then lots and lots of sanding..


----------



## al3d

OK....did some test with tinted nitro and different dirty look on my ginypig neck, and think i found the look i'm going for..


----------



## db62

Alain - looks great. Hope that's not blood on the paper wrapped around the headstock.


----------



## hollowbody

Hey I dig that! I think way too many people who do relics get the back of the neck wrong. I see all these reliced necks where there's such a huge difference in colour between the worn area and the rest of the neck and no transition in between, it's like the wearing just starts in a straight line almost. Yours looks a hell of a lot better, I think.


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> Hey I dig that! I think way too many people who do relics get the back of the neck wrong. I see all these reliced necks where there's such a huge difference in colour between the worn area and the rest of the neck and no transition in between, it's like the wearing just starts in a straight line almost. Yours looks a hell of a lot better, I think.


thanks man..i never got the way some were done...it almost felt like they taped the era where it was used. NOw that neck was sanded down oh...at least 25 times at least so there's a lot of grain in the dirty area i wont get thankgod on a new neck.


----------



## al3d

OK...yesturday finished the clear coat on the body and the relic on the neck..well, almost.. was able to remove the tape for the larger relic areas. now it has to cure for 3 weeks...i hate curing time..LOL. but it's comming along very nicely i think.


----------



## Krule Music Group

Hi al3d,
Wow those are amazing pictures, nice work of art my friend.
I didn't know you build guitars, I am interested in a tele with ash wood. 

Please do update us as you go along. Again work of art, labour of love. 

Cheers!

http://krulemusicgroup.blogspot.com


----------



## al3d

WELL...while the Black Tele's nitro cures...i started the Butterscotch Tele and decided on a Sea Foam Green Strat after seeing a pict of Jeff Beck's one. Mine wil be reliced naturally..

SO..a few picts.


----------



## al3d

Well..seems there is not much interest but i'll post those anyway..

Clear is done on the Sea Foam green and main relic area is done. now to cure for 2 to 3 weeks....so hate waiting..


----------



## bagpipe

Looks great - I love sea foam green. Is it geting the neck with the rosewood fingerboard above? I think those pastel colours always look better with a rosewood fingerboard. Get a mint green pickguard on that thing and it'll be fantastic.


----------



## al3d

bagpipe said:


> Looks great - I love sea foam green. Is it geting the neck with the rosewood fingerboard above? I think those pastel colours always look better with a rosewood fingerboard. Get a mint green pickguard on that thing and it'll be fantastic.


yes..she's getting that rosewood neck, but with aged parchement pickguard and vintage trem and tunners naturally..


----------



## hollowbody

Seafoam's not my thing, but I can't wait to see how that butterscotch Tele turns out!


----------



## z0z0

al3d said:


> All my wood comes from Musikraft right now. if i can get a place eventually, i'll make my own bodies and necks...but for now no room for it. And for now, making the bodies and neck is a nit over rated..look at NASH guitars..Allparts and Warmoth parts..and they sell for 2200$ on average.


Looking at Warmoth the bodies and necks seem quite pricey
Average body = $300 to $400
Average neck = $200 to $300
= no fancy woods or laminates

So $500 to $700 just for the wood.
Then about $400 for the hardware minimum


----------



## al3d

z0z0 said:


> Looking at Warmoth the bodies and necks seem quite pricey
> Average body = $300 to $400
> Average neck = $200 to $300
> = no fancy woods or laminates
> 
> So $500 to $700 just for the wood.
> Then about $400 for the hardware minimum


at 400$..you don't have pups in there. a 62 vintage fender bridge is around 150$ US alone. tunners, 55$ US, pots, etc etc.


----------



## z0z0

I was not thinking expensive hardware - I was thinking average 
$120x2 for pups
$80 for tuners
$80 for pots, switches, wires, strings


----------



## al3d

z0z0 said:


> I was not thinking expensive hardware - I was thinking average
> $120x2 for pups
> $80 for tuners
> $80 for pots, switches, wires, strings


In any case, it comes up to close to 1000$ US with paint and all the crap required to make a good relic


----------



## Luke98

Looking awesome Alain!


----------



## db62

Looks great - look forward to seeing the progression!


----------



## Diablo

Nice work. Luv the butterscotch tele, and the seafoam strat. Seafoam is a great colour, and the but it pains me to think of the beautiful wood underneath. A bit like a supermodel dressing like an Amish person. The relicing makes it quite a tease though


----------



## al3d

Well..Relic process has begun on the Black Beauty Tele.. i'de say about 6hrs into it right now. still a bit more finess work to do, dye the exposed wood for the aged look, then wetsand to remove unwanted marks, wait 3 weeks, and do the cracking. Then we move on to hardware.


----------



## al3d

well...a bit more slow process, body is 95% done, bridge relic, other part as well, but still drying..


----------



## al3d

well...relic is done on the Green strat.. i love doing that stuff.


----------



## hollowbody

Woohoo!!! Keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## Spankin Allison

Real nice man!I love the way it looks.
Frank


----------



## al3d

And the works continues...moving along slowly.. was getting dark outside..but wanted to take picts anyway..


----------



## Hypno Toad

For your next project (seeing as you are a relic addict) I think making Joe Strummer's telecaster would be an incredible piece of work. I'm guessing you already have a plan for these ones =(





Actually, looking at your tele pics, it's pretty similar.. Though Joe Strummer _really_ trashed his (no idea how he did that)


----------



## al3d

OK..first pass of Buffing the Surf Green strat is done, paint and wood is blending VERY well. Should have my dye this week for the exposed wood..


----------



## copperhead

geez!!!!!:bow: 40 years of wear n tear in a week very nice ,i love it


----------



## J S Moore

Can you do a Strat in Lake Placid Blue?


----------



## al3d

J S Moore said:


> Can you do a Strat in Lake Placid Blue?


I think that's the only color i don't have right now..lol...you HAD to pick that one


----------



## StevieMac

Nice to see the progress of your work on these Alain. Seems you've found a new "labour of love" in these builds. I was also impressed with your proposed "try-before-you-buy" plan.

Personally, I simply don't "get" the whole relic thing that's developed over the last several years...though I recognize it's just a matter of preference and in no way am I slagging your work. Others seem genuinely impressed and, if it feels good, do it! Cheers and good luck with these.

Steve


----------



## verticleman

*Nice*

What kind of finish? nitrocellulose lacquers or acrylic?

http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


----------



## al3d

verticleman said:


> What kind of finish? nitrocellulose lacquers or acrylic?
> 
> http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


All Nitro.


----------



## Deef

Really nice work!!! I can see the attention to detail you put into your builds. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## al3d

Deef said:


> Really nice work!!! I can see the attention to detail you put into your builds. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


Thanks man..appriciate it


----------



## garretrevels

Damn! I thought your EVH guitars were cool and I don't even like EVH, but these relics look fantastic, can't wait to see the finished product.

You do great work man.


----------



## al3d

OK...after thinking HARD on it...i went with Blonde on this body, it's drying, so will take picts tomorow morning. but DAMN i love this color.


----------



## al3d

OK..small update. Routed the cavity for the Blonde tele with a humbucker, and started to relic some of the hardware on the tele and strat. shitty picts, it's raining so can't use natural light. but you get the idea. the blond does'nt have the clear yet. will do that this week-end.

I did some cracking test on the green strat, and WOW...looks amazing, but it does'nt show on camera yet until the whole body has been done and stained lightly.


----------



## Spankin Allison

Nice job man!I love how the relic came out on the hardware...keep up the good work Alain )
Frank


----------



## ajcoholic

About how many coats of lacquer do you apply (youre using the spray cans, correct?) on the bodies?

Just curious - thats all... and are you sealing with lacquer sealer or something else?

Looks fantastic.

AJC


----------



## al3d

ajcoholic said:


> About how many coats of lacquer do you apply (youre using the spray cans, correct?) on the bodies?
> 
> Just curious - thats all... and are you sealing with lacquer sealer or something else?
> 
> Looks fantastic.
> 
> AJC


well..if you take the green body for exemple, it's never the same, always depend on wood and body basicaly. the Green one is Northern Ash. So it was grain filled and then sealed, i use the Target Product from woodessence. Then i use white nitro primer, 3 coats, the Surf Green Base coat, hum, i would say 3 to 5 thin coats if i recall, (haft a can) and 2 cans of nitro clear for the finish. Wait 2 weeks to relic, then wait another 2 to wetsand and buff and dye the exposed wood, did that today, after i took the picts. another week, and i get the craking done..wich will be next week.

Nitro gives incredible results, but you can't do a guitar in 2 weeks with it. a minimum of 6 to 8 weeks is needed.


----------



## al3d

OK...the Butterscotch relic is on it's way. i would say 80% of the relic is done on the body for now, the rest will be done AFTER the wetsand is done. so now it will sit quiet for a good 3 to 4 weeks. i've put the hardware on just for kicks. pretty sexy..


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> OK...the Butterscotch relic is on it's way. i would say 80% of the relic is done on the body for now, the rest will be done AFTER the wetsand is done. so now it will sit quiet for a good 3 to 4 weeks. i've put the hardware on just for kicks. pretty sexy..


That's gorgeous man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> That's gorgeous man. Keep up the good work!


thanks man..much appriciated.. anxious to put it up for sale..


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> thanks man..much appriciated.. anxious to put it up for sale..


Haha, I'm anxious to have enough money on hand to buy it!


----------



## Luke98

These look great, nice job


----------



## greco

I'm always looking forward to your updated pics. Fantastic work !!

Dave


----------



## 101Volts

I'm not really a fan of relics but you're doing a really good job with the Seafoam Strat and Butterscotch Tele. They look fantastic!

101


----------



## al3d

OK..the Surf Green strat's body is 95% Done..so that means assembly next week if time permits.

some picts, checking looks pretty good, very happy with it..


----------



## al3d

Well..this baby is ready for wiring and final assembly this week..VERY excited..

SO..who wants it?..LOL


----------



## puckhead

that is looking very, very cool. lofu


----------



## al3d

puckhead said:


> that is looking very, very cool. lofu


Like Bob Barker use to say..It can be yours if the price is Right...kkjuw


----------



## StevieMac

I think there are several folks who need to lighten up here. 

Alain never hid the fact that these will _eventually_ be up for sale. I'm confident he'll post them in an appropriate place with an asking price etc. when that day arrives. For now...can't we just enjoy the pics?


----------



## db62

StevieMac said:


> I think there are several folks who need to lighten up here.
> 
> Alain never hid the fact that these will _eventually_ be up for sale. I'm confident he'll post them in an appropriate place with an asking price etc. when that day arrives. For now...can't we just enjoy the pics?


I have to agree. I've enjoyed the pictures of Alain's work to date, not to mention (IMHO) the quality of the work and the pictures themselves. I hope he continues to post in this thread as I'm looking forward to seeing the final products.

Let any admonishments, if any, be taken "off line" and be provided only by the moderators.


----------



## puckhead

al3d said:


> *In any case, this thread will no longuer be updated. *



one more vote to reconsider.
us folks with clumsy thumbs like to live vicariously to see these guitars come alive.


----------



## al3d

OK...it's NOT quite finished...trem arm needs to be aged, but wanted to take picts..LOL...Hope you guys enjoy the picts..


----------



## geezer

I really like all the detail you put into it...great job.Relics are not my thing but maybe I should reconsider seein' as how I don't look after my stuff anyway,it would only enhance the look.


----------



## Spankin Allison

Good job man!that got to be an heavy relic guitar...And those tweed case are awsome...with your logo and everything,that is real proffesional.
Thanks for keeping this thread updated )
Frank


----------



## james on bass

Keep the updates coming. I'm not much for playing those things with tiny strings on 'em, but I enjoy watching good progress pics. I'm on the fence on relics (okay, I'm a closet relic guitar lover) and surf green is just too cool a colour.

I deleted most of the BS bickering posts to keep this thread on track. If it starts up again I'll close the whole thread which would be too bad.


----------



## SkyFire_ca

y'know... being just a youngin' in the world of rock, and having seen very few road-worn guitars, I think that strat looks just... comfortable. I've played very few new guitars that felt "right", it's usually the older ones that friends, etc have had that I really dig. That one looks like something you'd pick up and just bond with right away. I've gotta say, if that's the kind of work you can do, don't stop. I'll be sure to talk with you when i'm after a new/old guitar 

as a slight side note... I saw the EVH (super cool...) and now these, are you a strat/fender kinda guy? I'd love to see a great LP style or LP Junior relic, maybe a Tom Morello LP, could be challenging to figure out the "lit on fire" look, with out burning a guitar.

either way, can't wait to see how the rest turn out.

cheers


----------



## PEImatrix

Very cool looking guitars!


----------



## al3d

OK...the Buttherscotch Blonde's body is almost done. wetsanded yesturday and buffed today, nice and shiny...but will weirdly need to be dulled a bit later on. did a checking test, and checks wonderfully, so that means it cured enought..


----------



## rhh7

That's a beauty!


----------



## terry9317

*no kidding*



lbrown1 said:


> I find it amazing that you guitar builders on this forum create such fantastic stuff.......If I could afford to buy one of your custom builds - I'd do it in a sec - the quality of build seems so much better than a factory Fender or Gibson or whatever.....
> 
> hats off to you and all the other builders here
> 
> I saw one guitar in particular from ajcoholic's collection of builds that has cause some serious GAS pains - just love those semi hollowbody guitars


im blown away at the quality too, these seem like they have been "loved" into music , as corny as that sounds. Thats just crazy that most of you guys/gals make your own stuff. Here I am playing a taylor GS wishing I was playing one of yours!! 

What is with that...


----------



## twoonie2

Lookin' great!!! Especially like the seafoam green strat!!!! (Big Jeff Beck fan here!!! )


----------



## al3d

OK..meed some advice here. The Buttherstoch tele is almost ready to be assembled, but i was wondering if i should do a relic buckle rash on the back of the body like on this one!...

Whould it look better?..something similar to this!


----------



## Big White Tele

Nope, looks too fake in my opinion. less is better.


----------



## starjag

Big White Tele said:


> Nope, looks too fake in my opinion. less is better.


I don't wear belts... so I agree!


----------



## Eager Beaver

I think you should do a very slight bucklerash. Not all the way through to the bare wood, but with a noticeable colour fade.


----------



## al3d

OK...neck for the Butterscotch is ready....i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Assembly now begins finaly..


----------



## Rideski

These are top notch relic jobs! Really nice work!


----------



## al3d

Well..the Butterscotch tele is FINALY finished.. set-up is almsot done, i'll let the neck take it's place and finish the set-up tomorrow..

Shitty picts, but wanted to post them anyway. i'll take better one outside when the sun is there..


----------



## al3d

Took a few minutes to take some better picts of the tele..

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## db62

Alain - looks great; wonderful work. Looking forward to seeing the next one - what colour got the most votes? Arctic white with faded green/white guard?


----------



## al3d

db62 said:


> Alain - looks great; wonderful work. Looking forward to seeing the next one - what colour got the most votes? Arctic white with faded green/white guard?


Actually is a Blonde with black one ply pickguard, humbucker at the neck and maple neck.  should be ready in about 1 week, then they all for for sale.


----------



## al3d

OK...lots of work done on the "blonde" tele. i ordeded a white pickguard for it...i saw a few picts with white pickguard and tought it look better..but we'll see how it looks once i get it..

Relic turned out real nice on this one to. Picts are'nt to good...raining like crazy so can't take them outside.


----------



## Steve Adams

All I have to say is EFFIN sweet job. AMAZING!...

Now I love my gear to look pristine, I think I would have one of these off you in a heartbeat!


----------



## Hypno Toad

Looks awesome. It certainly does look naturally road worn, and I guess that's what you are going for 

By the way, is this one of your strats?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJsKhf9_hJk


----------



## al3d

Hypno Toad said:


> Looks awesome. It certainly does look naturally road worn, and I guess that's what you are going for
> 
> By the way, is this one of your strats?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJsKhf9_hJk


ahahah...yep...it's one of mine..but it's NOT me...


----------



## Hypno Toad

Yeah, I didn't picture you looking like that sort of headbanger type.


----------



## al3d

Hypno Toad said:


> Yeah, I didn't picture you looking like that sort of headbanger type.


Well..LOL...i'm a "former Headbanger"...LOL..from the 80's still unto metal, but unfortunaly nature decided that the "long hair" look was not for me anymore..


----------



## incidentslip

Awesome work Alain!!! What kind of electronics do you put into them? Would really like to see a reversed neck/pick guard and a reg. body...pseudo Hendrix.
Pm. me with some prices, love the blonde and butter tele's!!!! Do they even make a body with a reverse rout for the bridge pu????


----------



## al3d

incidentslip said:


> Awesome work Alain!!! What kind of electronics do you put into them? Would really like to see a reversed neck/pick guard and a reg. body...pseudo Hendrix.
> Pm. me with some prices, love the blonde and butter tele's!!!! Do they even make a body with a reverse rout for the bridge pu????


i just send you a PM...


----------



## Shooting Star

I'm new to the forum and have just been browsing thru the threads and have followed this one from start to finish with a lot of interest, mostly because I totally don't get this "relic" thing.

Don't get me wrong Alain (and all you relic lovers), I can certainly appreciate the love and work you put into creating these "period correct" copies of the originals that look like they've been gigged since they were made. What I can't wrap my head around is why one would spend so much EXTRA time and EXTRA effort to relic them when one has the talent and skills to create a beautiful replica of one of these guitars that would look like it just came out of the factory instead, and with much LESS time and effort. By the way, I can't wrap my head around why the manufacturers market these "road worn" versions of these guitars either (and why people buy them). I guess one must consider it more of an art form than anything else, maybe, or clever marketing which I know nothing about.

What really intrigues me is why someone would buy one of these when given the choice between one that looks new and one that has been purposely scratched, scraped, and "tarnished", etc. The skill and artistry of the "assembler" are the same whether they are "reliced" or not. They are both copies in any case, and people familiar with guitars know that. An authentic original of one of these in mint condition would sell for literally tens of thousands of dollars and a beat up one would fetch much less (unless it has a providence that can link it to someone famous or whatever, which is a different story).

Finally, like incidentslip, I'm wondering what guts (electronics) are actually in these things and what do they actually play and sound like? There has been very little mention of that aspect of these replicas. Are they also "true to the original" in this respect? Or is it all about how they look? Seems to me that is the most important characteristic of all in a true reproduction of a vintage instrument.

This might not be the right thread to discuss this "relic" thing anyways since it started out as just a progress report on a project . I'm gonna check out the other threads to see if there's already a discussion about this and if there isn't then I'll maybe start a new one to discuss the issue. I think it would be an interesting topic for sure.


----------



## al3d

Shooting Star said:


> This might not be the right thread to discuss this "relic" thing anyways since it started out as just a progress report on a project . I'm gonna check out the other threads to see if there's already a discussion about this and if there isn't then I'll maybe start a new one to discuss the issue. I think it would be an interesting topic for sure.



You're absolutely right...this is NOT the place to discuss "relic"...thank you very much for degrading my thread and the only way i can make a living since my accident...truely amazing...simply wow.


----------



## starjag

Shooting Star said:


> This might not be the right thread to discuss this "relic" thing anyways since it started out as just a progress report on a project . I'm gonna check out the other threads to see if there's already a discussion about this and if there isn't then I'll maybe start a new one to discuss the issue. I think it would be an interesting topic for sure.


Indeed, not the right thread. But there is NO issue at all... you either like relics or you do not... or maybe you just do not care. It is a matter of taste!!! I, for one, love relics. And these relics are well done!!!


----------



## Shooting Star

al3d said:


> You're absolutely right...this is NOT the place to discuss "relic"...thank you very much for degrading my thread and the only way i can make a living since my accident...truely amazing...simply wow.


My intent was never to "degrade" anyone or "their" thread. In fact, right off the top, I had said I admired your work and all the effort and time you put into it. I thought forums like this were to discuss things and give opinions. I presume that's why you started the thread in the first place, isnt' it? I was simply reading about your projects and the thought of this topic just came to my head so I gave my opinion. Are you saying if someone doesn't agree with your point of view, they are degrading you? And how was I supposed to know that this is the only way you can make a living? I only joined a couple of days ago and I didn't even know you existed until I read this thread yesterday.

If I caused you or any of your supporters any harm, I apologize.


----------



## Shooting Star

starjag said:


> Indeed, not the right thread. But there is NO issue at all... you either like relics or you do not... or maybe you just do not care. It is a matter of taste!!! I, for one, love relics. And these relics are well done!!!


Maybe my using of the word "issue" is the problem?? How about "topic" or "discussion" instead? I agree there is no issue. I didn't even say that I don't like relics or that I don't care. It is indeed a matter of taste. I was more interested in WHY some people go for them and WHY some people don't, that's all. You love relics and you are giving your opinion and that's all good in a forum, right?

I totally agree that these relics are very well done, no question about that.


----------



## Shooting Star

al3d said:


> ..............My goal is to make some of the best relic i can make. not to get rich or start a large buisness. Right now it's more of an art thing realy


what the ???


----------



## al3d

Shooting Star said:


> what the ???


Dude..give it a rest....if you wanna discuss relic and your toughts on the mather, go start your own thread, this thread is to show the process involved in making guitars..not a discussion on what people think of relic guitars. check the Guitar section, there's a relic thread always running.


----------



## Shooting Star

al3d said:


> Dude..give it a rest....if you wanna discuss relic and your toughts on the mather, go start your own thread, this thread is to show the process involved in making guitars..not a discussion on what people think of relic guitars. check the Guitar section, there's a relic thread always running.


Ok, enough said. Didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot in here. It just kind of snowballed, somehow. I'll take it elsewhere. And good luck to you on your projects in any case.


----------



## Steve Adams

Al3d,

How would I turn the white pickup covers and knobs into the "weathered" and vintage yellowed look? I am taking my red strat and turning it into a surf green/mint green pickguard 60's "re-reissue". want to make the the stuff "vintage" lookin like the reissues.

thanks bud! all those guitars you make are SICK!


----------



## hollowbody

Steve Adams said:


> Al3d,
> 
> How would I turn the white pickup covers and knobs into the "weathered" and vintage yellowed look? I am taking my red strat and turning it into a surf green/mint green pickguard 60's "re-reissue". want to make the the stuff "vintage" lookin like the reissues.
> 
> thanks bud! all those guitars you make are SICK!


Haha, I doubt he's going to reveal too many of his secrets, but I've heard a lot of people have had success with dipping parts in coffee and sticking it in the oven. Only issue is you have to get the temp and time right, or else it'll melt the plastic.


----------



## al3d

Steve, my process is pretty long and labor intensive, it uses amber nitro, brown shoe polish, steel whool , 500grit sand paper and buffing. I got a pretty busy week, but i'll see if i can write a small tutorial soon. best thing is to get parts and start trying out products..


----------



## Steve Adams

yeah...

I did'nt expect to get all his secrets just one to weather the pickups etc....

pm me with a cost on a fully relic'd strat!

thanks!


----------



## ajcoholic

I dont know, I think Al will share what he does... although that doesnt mean everyone else will be able to do it  I tried relicing and I sucked at it. Not enough patience!

For yellowing, I guess I could let the parts sit in my Aunt and Uncle's house, they each smoke like chimneys. 

AJC


----------



## starjag

Al... do you have Tele necks for sale? I might be looking for a non-relic one. Let me know via PM.


----------



## al3d

Well..Back from my "time out"..LOL...

Steve...send me a email at [email protected] for info on a build..

Starjag, i have a Tele neck in stock right now, all maple. send me a email if you want more info on it.


----------



## al3d

well...the blonde is finaly done ..


----------



## copperhead

VERY NICE ALAIN . JUST LIKE AN OLD FAITHFUL:food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d

thanks man..she's going up for sale in the proper section today.


----------



## al3d

Better picts in naturall light..shows off the details much better..


----------



## al3d

A Few more..


----------



## Stratin2traynor

LOVE that sea foam green strat. Great job. Does it sound as good as it looks???


----------



## al3d

Stratin2traynor said:


> LOVE that sea foam green strat. Great job. Does it sound as good as it looks???


oh yeah.with JonMoore Pups in her..she SCREAMS..


----------



## db62

Great stuff, Alain!


----------



## Diablo

Some of the best ageing I have ever seen. Bravo!


----------



## al3d

Thanks guys....appriciate it. but seems no one is interested in them..even at my cost..LOL


----------



## Budda

Man I'd love that blonde! Too bad I'm a standard issue college kid right now haha. Grad present from Alain?!


----------



## al3d

Budda said:


> Man I'd love that blonde! Too bad I'm a standard issue college kid right now haha. Grad present from Alain?!


i'm basicaly giving them away..make me a stupid offer..who knows..


----------



## davetcan

tehehe ... I will say no more. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Matthew

Art for arts sake. Perfect!


----------



## davetcan

Matthew said:


> Art for arts sake. Perfect!


I'd never "got" the whole relic thing until I started watching these come together. GAS inducing to say the least.

edit: 1,000 posts, ooh wow


----------



## Maverick

You ever sell that Sea Foam Green Strat ?


----------



## al3d

Maverick said:


> You ever sell that Sea Foam Green Strat ?


there was no love for the sea foam green, so repainted it sonic blue..


----------



## Stratin2traynor

al3d said:


> there was no love for the sea foam green, so repainted it sonic blue..


WHAT!! There was definitely some love from across the country. That thing was beautiful!


----------



## al3d

Stratin2traynor said:


> WHAT!! There was definitely some love from across the country. That thing was beautiful!


ahah..but not enough love to "buy" it...the new paint will be even better in medium-lite relic..


----------



## sadowsky13

Hey Alain you'll have to post some pics once the new paint job is done! Man that butterscotch tele is gorgeous If only I had the .......... Oh wait I own it now


----------



## al3d

sadowsky13 said:


> Hey Alain you'll have to post some pics once the new paint job is done! Man that butterscotch tele is gorgeous If only I had the .......... Oh wait I own it now


right now still have about a week of dry time left. then wetsanding time..


----------



## greco

sadowsky13 said:


> Hey Alain you'll have to post some pics once the new paint job is done! Man that butterscotch tele is gorgeous If only I had the .......... Oh wait I own it now


Sadowsky13...Congrats !! I looked at that guitar longingly and frequently. 

ENJOY !

Dave


----------



## sadowsky13

Thanks Greco, Alain does some great work and I would not hesitate to get another guitar from him If I had the cash.


----------



## davetcan

I'll be sure to post lots of pics when mine shows up.


----------



## al3d

davetcan said:


> I'll be sure to post lots of pics when mine shows up.


you mean this little thing?...i never tought i would love a Fat neck..just feels incredible when playing that.


----------



## CDWaterloo

beauty.....


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Oh my, those are amazing guitars. You do excellent work. I hope to be at least a hobby luthier in my future.


----------



## AWDNV

Id be interested in the Butterscotch depending on the price of coarse. I am new to the forums here and really like the look of stuff here, nice group of people! Thanks, Jason


----------



## Percy

hows the weight on the northern straight grain strat


----------



## al3d

Hey Percy...it's actually pretty decent...around haft a pound heavier then swamp ash..but the resonnance is crazy


----------



## Percy

Sorry for the late reply...the reason i am asking is because i have a 79 strat northern straight grain ash..this strat started its life natural,but was refin twice,and kahler and humbucker routes...i am restoring the guitar...the paint is all off and the poly too...wow what a job,got the poly off with a heat gun...i seen your picture of your guitars and the one on the right i knew right away was northern straight grain,exactly like my piece...anyway do you have or know where i can get a chunk of northern ash..ty percy


----------

